# Vintage Burpee planter's clock



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I love this but don't really have a good place to hang it. It plugs in and runs great.

$40 plus shipping (should fit in a flat rate box), prefer paypal.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Someone will get a real bargain here. They sell for way more than that on e-bay and in antique stores. I'd grab it if I had a place for it.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Thanks, I considered putting it on Ebay for more, but I thought with the audience here someone would give it a really good home


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

SOLD 

Thank you!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Buyer went AWOL, so this is available again. Please only contact me if you are serious. Shipping is $12 to the lower 48.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

bump.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I am interested, will buy I pm'd you.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Sold for real 

Thank you!


----------

